# dying zoas



## sabazerehi (Mar 10, 2007)

my zoas have been acting weird recently. they start off with their mouths protruding out like they would do if they had just caught some food but they stay like that until eventually the polyp decomposes in a way. it is slowly spreading to my other zoas, any ideas what it could be? i don't think it's zoo pox because i don't see any spots on their stalks unless the spots aren't that obvious. sorry i can't post a pic but camera doesn't work that well. water parameters are good and i just did a water change last week.


----------



## hellow (Apr 28, 2007)

It is probably coming from a contaminated food supply. Try changing foods.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

how long ago did you get them? maybe they got to stressed during shipment and arrival.


----------

